# Picking a School



## Fletcher (Apr 26, 2006)

Here in St. Louis, I've found two places to work on bjj/submission grappling. One is taught by Steve Berger, who has had a few UFC fights and from what I've read about him on the internet is supposed to be a fairly decent fighter even though his record doesn't really show it. The other is Vaghi BJJ, which is where Berger learned bjj. Berger's school is strictly no gi and Vaghi has both gi and no gi classes. I'm looking for a school to improve my ground game and get me ready for mma fights. Do do you guys think I should go Berger, the guy that has already done the things I want to do, or Vaghi, the man that taught Berger to get to where I want to be? I see positives to both and I'm looking for another person's input.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2006)

I say go out and try both schools and weigh all the facts before making a decision.  What does each school have to offer that you like?  What does it lack?  What is the personality of the teacher like and the atmosphere of the class?  Is it strictly for the "serious" competitor or is it for the average joe who wants to roll around and enjoy himself?  All of these questions can be answered when you do a class or two.  Most schools will let you join in for a class or two before making a decision.

Also watch out, as in any school, for long term contracts, at least until you are sure this is what you want and are comfortable with the classes.  Make sure the fees are within your budget range.

To me, from what you are saying, both schools have a lot to offer and sound really interesting.  If gi and no gi are what you want to do then go with that school.  I only grappled no gi, it suits what I wanted out of it.  I think it would be fun to grapple gi because of the different skills sets, but I haven't tried that yet.

Let us know how it goes and what decision you have made.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 23, 2006)

Fletcher,

I went to Vaghi Martial Arts over the weekend to watch my friend.  Rodrigo has a great and proven record.  Even though I have no interest in joining his school I did go and watch my friend get ground work.

I am here to tell you that even though Rodrigo was not there his students were A+ top notch.  This is a direct reflection of the teacher instilling good ethics and support mentality into his students.

By the way, at Vaghi on Saturday, there was everyone.  All ages, shapes and sizes working hard together but having a lot of fun at the same time.

It is up to you, however PM me for more.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 23, 2006)

It really depends on what you want out of it.  It is possible that both schools are equally good and something like location will be the deciding factor.  On the other hand if you have specific goals you want to achieve you need to try both schools and find the one that will fulfill those needs.

If you are planning on actually competing in MMA I would make sure your coach actually has experience in that venue...even if he hasn't actually fought (which, personally, I think is advantageous) it is nice if he has had other fighters who are competitive so that he knows how to deal with the pressures, how to help you cope with them and be able to be a valuable coach and cornerman in such a setting.

I have actually witnessed coaches who have never competed (in a grappling setting, not MMA mind you) and they did a huge disservice to their students as they did not know how to actually aid them in a competitive setting.  Rolling in class and rolling in competition are two completely different things.  

If you have seen good coaches and cornermen and then witnessed bad ones, you would understand what I mean.  Someone with experience, maturity, a good plan and a proven track record will teach you and aid you far more than someone who just "thinks" they can do it.

Good luck.


----------



## Drac (Oct 23, 2006)

All EXCELLENT posts...Me, I'm gonna have to agree with Lisa..Try both schools and obey where you heart tells you to train...


----------



## Rook (Oct 23, 2006)

Fletcher said:


> Here in St. Louis, I've found two places to work on bjj/submission grappling. One is taught by Steve Berger, who has had a few UFC fights and from what I've read about him on the internet is supposed to be a fairly decent fighter even though his record doesn't really show it. The other is Vaghi BJJ, which is where Berger learned bjj. Berger's school is strictly no gi and Vaghi has both gi and no gi classes. I'm looking for a school to improve my ground game and get me ready for mma fights. Do do you guys think I should go Berger, the guy that has already done the things I want to do, or Vaghi, the man that taught Berger to get to where I want to be? I see positives to both and I'm looking for another person's input.


 
You should test both schools, and pay attention to the type of people you will be training with.  MMA, much more so than traditional arts, relies on being able to train with competent partners, and people who are either not capable or who are unpleasant to train with won't help you much.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 23, 2006)

Try both, stay where you feel the style of instruction best suites you.  Good fighters are not always good coaches, and good coaches are not always great fighters.


----------



## Fletcher (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Everyone I've talked to recently has told me that Vaghi's school is The place to go for mma training in St. Louis. I've been training some at other schools and every once in a while I get a chance to roll with a few of Vaghi's students and I plan on joining very soon. On a side note, I had my first fight over the weekend. I lost by unanimous decision, 29-28 by all three judges, but they asked us to agree to do a rematch in December.


----------



## Carol (Oct 23, 2006)

Fletcher said:


> Thanks for the input. Everyone I've talked to recently has told me that Vaghi's school is The place to go for mma training in St. Louis. I've been training some at other schools and every once in a while I get a chance to roll with a few of Vaghi's students and I plan on joining very soon. On a side note, I had my first fight over the weekend. I lost by unanimous decision, 29-28 by all three judges, but they asked us to agree to do a rematch in December.


 
Sounds like you fought hard and fought well.   

Congrats on the rematch!


----------

